# Combing Out Again At Night after the Bath



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Important Grooming Information:

I have finally realized why it is important to comb out your Hav again after bathing/drying. Knots (little tangles)! Knots you were not able to see or feel while combing out during the dry session. 

I tend to dry my boys standing up, but when I comb them out at night, they are on my lap and I can see their belly hair and armpit hairs. 

When I am combing after the bath day, most of the little knots I do find are on the underside near armpits and lower chest area. I use a small pair of sharp scissors to glide through the knot to break it up and then I comb though. 

I also figured out by combing out your Hav every day or so will keep the tangles down to a manageable level and you also find the tangles you did not find the day before. 

Another hint: The dead leaves are all over the yard and the boys are always bringing in the leaf decor into my house all the time. If I can catch the boys at the door way I take my wooden brush and flick out the leaves in the hair at the doorway before it hits the carpet. A good way to flick out the leaves is to stand your Hav on two feet while holding him upright and get that belly full of leaves.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I try to comb out all the mats before a bath. Its weird how some hide and you can really see them when their wet. Good idea about the wooden brush for the leaves! Zoeys last bath I could see that her tail was very matted and I hadn't even noticed. I tried lots of conditioner and combing under water . All I ended up with was a back ache. I do for the first time have a really nice shower head and am able to rinse twice as good. Her coat feel so much cleaner.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The thing is .....is that I comb them out very well the day before the bath and I still find those hidden tangles underneath after the bath that night. You did a great puppy cut Suzi!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I think once they're wet, the mats aren't coming out without a scissors! I just groomed both girls....My back won't stop hurting for a week...and I still gotta help my Mom groom her cocker (I suppose on Monday) who is terrible to groom (Big Fighter!) So that'll just make the back issues worst! Oh! And before that, I'm going to join my Norwegian family members making MANY batches of Lefsa on Saturday....hmmmmm...might not be able to do Mom's cocker yet on Monday!!!!! We'll see what happens...might not be able to walk next week! LOL!!!


----------

